# Lightle House on the Prairie (Guelph, Canada - July 2014)



## jerm IX (Jul 2, 2014)

We leave these bones behind. We inhabit these shells, these domiciles, and then we abandon them. We go vacant. It all rots and decays, as nature always defeats nurture in the end. But we leave these bones behind. Fragments of our selves. Proof that we formerly existed. Our possessions. Our things and stuff. Our bones. Physical reminders that we once lived and breathed and simply were. Bones, or even ashes, that is what we're reduced to.

We leave these bones behind in the form of memories as well. For a time, we live on in the hearts and minds of loved ones or those whose lives we may have touched. But eventually, they leave their own bones behind and we are eternally forgotten.

Happiness is in the moment, ever afters never last. Happy endings are an impossibility. I've seen enough bones to know that much...

The full set and write up are here...

http://jermalism.blogspot.ca/2014/05/abandonment-issues-lightle-house-on.html



Lightle House on the Prairie by jerm IX, on Flickr



Sweeping the Ashes by Serena Ryder by jerm IX, on Flickr



Keys to success by jerm IX, on Flickr



The George Costanza's Mom doll by jerm IX, on Flickr



A helping hand, or rather a leg up. by jerm IX, on Flickr



Who's Little Pony? by jerm IX, on Flickr



THY KINGDOM COME by jerm IX, on Flickr



IMG_0467 by jerm IX, on Flickr



There's Music In The Air by jerm IX, on Flickr



Reaching out for reflection by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Love your write up, and another great location and pics!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 2, 2014)

A thought provoking write up, backed up by stunning house and pictures. Everyone of us, alive or gone, is (or was) a story. And that is one of the things I like most about wandering around a place like this, or viewing such a place on a forum, is that it gives me a (tiny) glimpse of the story of somones life.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 3, 2014)

Good report and pics mate..


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2014)

Lovely stuff Jerm, beutiful creepy images! 
Great to see you on here again too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Great report & photos and on your blog also.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 5, 2014)

Profound poetry and stunning shots. Thanks so much.


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you all, truly appreciate that my posts are enjoyed by you!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

"THY KINGDOM COME" Epic...


----------

